# Das iPad Air hat einen Gelbstich auf der linken Seite des Displays.



## lordiyodi (28. November 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich möchte euch darauf hinweisen und warnen wenn ihr das Apple iPad Air kauft. Damals hatte ich große Probleme mit dem Kauf eines Apple iPad 4 Gerätes nach mehreren Anläufen und versuchen habe ich es aufgegeben und bin bei meinen iPad 2 geblieben. Nun aber wollte ich aufrüsten den es gibt allen Grund dazu. Das iPad Air ist leichter und schneller und das Neue IOS 7 läuft einfach runder auf einen iPad Air. Wo ist also mein Problem oder das Problem vieler iPad Air Käufer weltweit? Das versuche ich in meinem folgenden Bericht über das Apple iPad Air zu schildern.

Alle von mir geprüften Apple iPad Air Geräte haben auf der linken Seite einen Gelbstich. Wie komme ich zu der Erkenntnis? Nach 6 verzweifelten Umtausch versuchen mittlerweile und abklappern aller Einzelhändler in meiner näheren Umgebung Apple Stores mit inbegriffen und insgesamt 60 begutachteten Geräten kann ich behaupten das Apple eine Fehlproduktion im Umlauf gebracht hat. Im offiziellen Forum findet man unter dem Thema Ipad Air yellow screen tint on left hand side? Mittlerweile 62649 views und 487 Replies zu dem Thema (Stand 27.11.2013 13:47 Uhr). Es werden Foto Beweise geliefert, die das Problem deutlich zeigen und unzählige Berichte die Weltweit kategorisiert sind.

Viele User fragen sich, woran man das Problem erkennt.
Man sieht es sehr gut in der Senkrechten Haltung vom iPad Air.
Am besten ruft ihr Safari auf und geht auf die Browser Suchleiste. Dann öffnet sich automatisch ja die Tastatur Eingabe des iPad Air.Wenn ihr die Tastatur dann in 2 ebenen einteilt, seht ihr auf der linken Seite eine deutliche Verfärbung ins Gelbstichige. Man erkennt es sehr gut das man 2 Farbebenen im Display hat den die rechte Seite ist weißer als die Linke. Noch besser sieht man es, wenn man das Einstellung Menü aufruft. Die linke Seite ist komplett Gelb. Bei ibooks fällt die Gelb Darstellung auch sofort auf. Im Prinzip auf allen Weißen Flächen oder auch auf Grau sieht man es sehr gut.

Das ist nicht Akzeptabel natürlich kann es zu Produktion Abweichungen kommen aber das man sich nur noch auf gut Glück ein Gerät kaufen kann darf einfach nicht toleriert werden. Damals in meinem ausführlichen Bericht zum Apple iPad 4 habe ich auf eine ähnliche Problematik hingewiesen. Das Display ist in einem Tablet das Kernelement es kann einfach nicht sein das man dort einsparen tut in der Produktqualität. Sowas erwarte ich nicht von Apple. Die Firma Apple stand immer für konstante Produktqualität und Technologie Innovationen. Das kann nicht der Maßstab sein und es kann in keiner Weise vom Kunden toleriert werden. Wir zahlen für den Fortschritt nicht für den Rückschritt.

Da ich persönlich ein Multiplatform User bin und weder Android oder IOS oder sonstige bevorzuge stehe ich dem Thema neutral gegenüber. Das schlimmste aber finde ich ist das Apple seine Käufer im Forum total ignoriert und sich in keiner weise zum Thema äußert. Mittlerweile habe ich mein Geld zurück erhalten aber das stellt mich nicht zufrieden oder auch die Käufer des Apple iPad Airs nicht.

Meine Begeisterung für das Apple iPad Air sind vorhanden aber ist das Apples Taktik die Käufer die sich beschweren gekonnt zu ignorieren, damit man ja nicht das Weihnachtsgeschäft gefährdet? Geht man so mit langjährigen Apple Kunden um?

Wenn man sich im Premium Sektor sieht, dann sollte man sich an gewisse Standards halten Apple.
Allen Glücklichen, die keine Probleme mit ihrem Apple iPad Air Gerät haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß weiterhin. Mir und vielen Menschen weltweit ist der Spaß aber vergangen.


----------



## jaggerbagger (28. November 2013)

Dieses Problem ist doch bereits bekannt, auch dessen Verbreitung.
Bereits vor einigen Wochen hat PCGH auf dieses häufig auftretende Problem hingewiesen, oder irre ich mich?

Hinzu kommt außerdem, dass es passiert, dass die Helligkeit nicht gleichmäßg ist bei Ipad air. 
Es ist auch möglich, dass deshalb eine Zweiteilung des Bildschirms in obere und untere Hälfte erkennbar ist.

Das Ipad air ist nicht wirklich das erwartete Produkt von Apple.


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Auf wenn das jetzt ein bisschen Fanboy-like rüber kommt: Aber warum kauft man sich das ipad? Mir persönlich wäre schon jedesmal zu umständlich wenn ich mir filme oder musik drauf machen möchte und ich jedesmal itunes anwerfen muss... das sagt doch schon alles... kunden-/benutzerunfreundlich hoch 6. Da wunderst du dich das die nicht auf die User im offiziellen Forum reagieren? Das wundert mich überhaupt nicht... ich habe mir damals das iphone 3gs geholt. Das war mein erstes und wahrscheinlich mein letztes Apple-produkt. Damals hat man es noch eher wegen dem hype gekauft. 

Mittlerweile sollte doch aber jedem klar sein, das Apple die Jahre massiv abgebaut hat und die Produkte der Konkurenz um einiges Besser sind.


----------



## getsomenuts (28. November 2013)

Naja um einiges besser würde ich jetzt auch nich gleich sagen Apple hat schon seine Vorteile vor allem für Leute die sich nicht gerne mit der Technik beschäftigen also vorgegeben Wege nutzen.

Heisst nicht das ich so ein Apfel Quatsch kaufen würde aber für eine gewisse Klientel ist das keine schlechte Lösung!

Ich hoff Apple wird noch einen weg finden die Käufer für ihr fehlerhaftes Produkt zu entschädigen!


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

getsomenuts schrieb:


> Naja um einiges besser würde ich jetzt auch nich gleich sagen Apple hat schon seine Vorteile vor allem für Leute die sich nicht gerne mit der Technik beschäftigen also vorgegeben Wege nutzen.
> 
> Heisst nicht das ich so ein Apfel Quatsch kaufen würde aber für eine gewisse Klientel ist das keine schlechte Lösung!
> 
> Ich hoff Apple wird noch einen weg finden die Käufer für ihr fehlerhaftes Produkt zu entschädigen!



Mag sein das es für heimanwender mit ein bisschen ahnung nicht schlecht ist... vorallem die "klickibunti-oberfläche" ist da reizvoll. Aber auch eine Laie wird probleme bekommen, wenn er sich einfach mal ein video oder ein bisschen musik drauf ziehen möchte. Vorallem innerhalb von unternehmen, kann ich immer wieder beobachten das es leider nicht so einfach ist. Viele Unternehmen sind nämlich auf den trichter gekommen ihre leute mit tablets von appel auszurüsten und dann darf die IT sehen wie sie das eingebunden bekommt, damit alles ordentlich funktioniert. Da ist ein Android-Gerät ohne barrieren natürlich viel einfacher einzurichten oder zu konfigurieren. Es mag zwar sein das es viele Apps dafür gibt... aber genau dort liegt das problem, man hat viele apps die vieles können... aber nichts richtig. Somit muss man dann versuchen seine eigene software zu portieren... einfach nur nervig. Bei Android ist das alles viel einfacher.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. November 2013)

14Hannes88 schrieb:


> Aber auch eine Laie wird probleme bekommen, wenn er sich einfach mal ein video oder ein bisschen musik drauf ziehen möchte.



Ein Laie hat bei jedem Gerät Probleme, wenn er was drauf ziehen möchte. Da brauche ich mir nur meinen Vater anzuschauen. Für ihn wäre beides ein Problem. Also egal, ob er Medien per iTunes übertragen möchte, oder im OS über den Explorer. Beides funktioniert für einen Laien gleich schwer oder einfach.
Meine Frau wiederum, die auch kein Computergenie ist, kommt prima mit iTunes parat, weil iTunes direkt startet, sobald sie iPhone/iPod anschließt, sie die Musik nicht groß auf dem Rechner suchen muss, weil sie in iTunes zentral sortiert ist, und dann das Übertragen sehr automatisiert abläuft.
Von daher lässt sich das was du sagst, so nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Hideout (28. November 2013)

Ist ja auch kein Wunder wenn man billige Teile, billig verbauen lässt und auch noch bei der Qualitätskontrolle spart.


----------



## Trolli91 (28. November 2013)

Ironisch das die bösen Gelbstiche von den Samsung-Displays kommen...


----------



## 14Hannes88 (28. November 2013)

Trolli91 schrieb:


> Ironisch das die bösen Gelbstiche von den Samsung-Displays kommen...



Also bei einem Samsung tablet muss ich ehrlich sagen hab ich es noch nicht gesehen... aber dafür ist die verarbeitung des gehäuses generell schlecht. Von den Android-geräten gefällt mich am besten das von sony und das fonepad... die sind meiner meinung nach ziemlich gut verarbeitet.


----------

